# Elgin Pelican Spray Pump Wanted



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

(Dwan) or anyone else out there happen to know where I can get a decent price on a new or good used spray pump for an Elgin Pelican sweeper? Also,Dwan, what have you found to be the best curb and main brooms for your Elgin? Thanks!


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey I just found a used pelican here in Ohio for 600.00 If anyone is intrested please let me know. I would pick it up if I had the room


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Northern. It is cheeper to convert to an electric pump and one hell of a lot easer to install. ELGIN and many others sell them if you need I can get you a part #. but any good 12V electric pump will work.

JR if you have a place to keep it you could buy it for parts and sell them to recoupe your investment 10 fold.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

JRS- I just may be interested in that unit. Just getting started out here in NW Ohio and need a starter unit. We mow/plow one SuperWalmart and they are opening another one 10min down the road who wants a price. Those 2 accounts just may get me launched into the sweeper business. Still not sure I want to jump into it, but maybe with some advice from you guys and a little encouragement I may owe you a big thank you in a couple years. . . Or I may regret listening to you if it doesn't work out. Just kidding.
On a serious note, I would like some advice for starting. I read most all the posts in this forum and that has given me a lot of insight. Initially I didn't think there was enough money in it to justify the initial costs. Then I found this site! There IS more than one way to skin a cat! I started pricing new units and got discouraged. would anyone have a suggestion on a good starter unit which could handle Walmart sized lots? I know there are only 2-3 contractors sweeping lots in our area, and the store manager has asked me more than once for a bid due to the service we offer mowing and plowing. Apparently they have not found a contractor to offer the level of service for sweeping they desire yet. I really don't know much about the contractors and am not trying to bad mouth them, but I know the one store would like someone else. He said they pay $1100 or $1200 per month. Seems low to me for 5 nights per week covering every square inch. Any input is appreciated! Phil


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I will find out here I have to find the mag it was in. Ill let you know asap. Theres a pic and it dosen't look bad


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Dwan, If you have the part number for the elgin electric spray pump that would be great. Do they work as well or better than the stock pump?

Hickslawns..1200.00 a month for sweeping 5 nights a week seems awfull low.If you could do a total lot sweep in one hour flat,that would only be 60.00 per hour for your service.Your income must cover the cost of replacing/upgrading your sweeper over a reasonable time.You also have to pay insurance,maint.costs,operating expenses etc.Just my two cents worth.Good luck..P.S..I love my pelican for roads and large lots,but I also know there are many out there better suited for parking lots.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Northernsweeper;
The part# I have for a 12V electric pump which is also used on my Aircub is #5713460 also there electric valve which would be handy is #5717016. 
Be sure and mount the pump so it cand be drained in cold weather.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Northernsweeper,
I thought that seemed low too. Maybe for 2-3 nights per week that would work. I need to see what our new walmart is expecting, and decide how to bid and purchase equipment accordingly. I may opt to stay out of the sweeper biz. Without crunching numbers, one would think 2 SuperWalmart stores would bring in enough money to cover costs, and make a little bit of money while offering the stores another service. With crunching numbers, I don't know how the local guys do it, except I am figuring out why the store which has been open for a few years isn't happy with them. Looks like there are some quality corners being cut. Thanks for the input.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Dwan for the numbers.Does the electric pump use the same hose hookups as the mechanical? Wheres a good place to mount?

hickslawns
I gotta say,that 2 wal-mart sweep contracts on a five day a week basis,would be nice to have,if they are willing to pay a decent price.Do they want you to blow the walks and dock areas as well?Why do you say the quality of the current contractor is less than good?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Northernsweeper,
The only thing I can tell you about the quality is from the one store manager's disgust with them. He has asked me a couple of times if we would look into sweeping. I think he is upset with the current contractor's lack of consistency. He claims they don't come regularly as per the contract, and don't pick up the trash. As I am there regular with the mowing and plowing, I can see what he means. They showed up one night while we were plowing and picked up a couple bottles and fast food bags then left after ten minutes. I don't know if they billed Walmart or not, but there was plenty of trash left in the lot and they obviously weren't vacuuming since we were plowing. During the summer the lot is littered with trash and we have excessive trash in the lawn to pick up. I explained to the manager he could probably pay one of the cart boys to pick up trash cheaper than he could pay us or the sweeper crew. He agreed, but how much trash is a 16-18 year old making minimum wage going to pick up? I guess it varies with the kid. As you walk along the edge (or anywhere in the parking lot for that matter) there is always chunks of gravel and wrappers everywhere. I don't know just how much the units can suck up. From what I have read, it seems a good unit will suck up about anything small. I am considering trying this out, but need to crunch more numbers before jumping in. Thanks.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

northernsweeper said:


> Thanks Dwan for the numbers.Does the electric pump use the same hose hookups as the mechanical? Wheres a good place to mount?


No you will have to adapt it to fit but it a is simple hookup.

hickslawns;
see if you can get a copy of the current contract, sounds like all you have to do is improve on there performance and sense you are there anyway that should be easy to do. For a full size lot like Wally World to make it a good money maker you need a Vacuum unit. The Pelican or other mechanical unit is good for heavy spring cleanup put not litter. you also need some way to get into the corners ware the sweeper won't fit and that is ware labor comes in. also the litter on the landscape is one one for the labor. Just be sure you can charge separate for this service. Talk to the manager and tell him you may have to charge a bit more for better quality service unless you feel the going rate will make you money.


----------

